# Einsteiger PC für ca. 600 EUR



## trial-and-error (28. März 2013)

*Einsteiger PC für ca. 600 EUR*

Hallo an die Community,
zur Jugendweihe steht ein neuer Rechner ins Haus. 
Da ich nich up to date bin, hätte ich gern eure Meinung dazu.

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

1. Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
ca: 600 € - nur für den Rechner ! ohne GraKa ! siehe Altlasten

2. Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Monitor (läuft preismäßig außer der Wertung) Preisrahmen von max. 200 € sollte ein 23/24“er sein – wichtig ist neben dem Spielen eine gute 
Video-Darstellung und Blickwinkelstabilität – evtl. IPS-Panel? 
(natürlich FullHD – Lautsprecher und WebCam sind nicht wichtig)
´ne Maus mit/im Auto-Design (preistechnisch auch außer der Wertung - wir haben es hier mit einem Autofan zu tun)
evtl. Win-7

3. Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
ja: GraKa – xfx Radeon 6870 1GB – die würde ich gern wieder verbauen,
ist 2 Jahre anstandslos gelaufen und musste jetzt in einem anderen Rechner einer Größeren weichen

4. Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? Tutti Kompletti vom Händler (z.B. Hardwareversand) wäre eigentlich ok; zur Not bekomm ich´s auch alleine oder mit PCGH-Online-Hilfe hin )

5. Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
nein - siehe Oben

6. Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
vor Allem Aufbau-Simulationen usw. – kein Hardcore-Gamer

7. Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
nicht zwingend – aber wir nehmen es gern mit

8. Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Gehäuse: eher zurückhaltend, schwarz, kein Modding, evtl. eins von BitFenix?

Ram: 8GB sollten ausreichen

CPU-Lüfter: bin Freund von Zalman – ist aber nicht Bedingung )
die Boxed-Lüfter sind ja meist doch zu laut und zu lahm

opt. Laufwerk: BlueRay-spielen und den Rest brennen

Festplatte: 1Tb – vor allem stabiler/sicherer Lauf ist wichtig

SSD: für das Windows wäre ja nicht schlecht – mal sehen was das Budget sagt – da müsste ja `ne 128GB ausreichen

Board: „zukunftsfähig“ (soll also nicht an der Leistungsgrenze laufen) dafür muss der Prozessor nicht der Allerschnellste sein(aber das regelt ja wahrscheinlich eh das Budget), hier würde ich lieber in 2 Jahren aufrüsten können
zuletzt (vor 2 Jahren) haben wir ein Asrock Deluxe5 verbaut – es läuft und läuft und ….. der User ist damit sehr zufrieden (in Kombination mit ´nem X4 Amd)
da ich aber nicht zwingend AMD verbauen muss/oder will bin ich da offen für Alles
- das entspannte Zusammenspiel der vorhandenen Komponenten ist mir wichtiger als irgendwelche „tollen“ Einzelkomponenten - 
mit diesem Credo bin ich bis jetzt immer am besten gefahren, die Rechner liefen stabil und hatten immer etwas Luft nach oben


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

trial-and-error schrieb:


> 1. Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> ca: 600 € - nur für den Rechner ! ohne GraKa ! siehe Altlasten


 Ohne Graka ist das ein gutes Budget für den nackten PC




> 2. Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
> Monitor (läuft preismäßig außer der Wertung) Preisrahmen von max. 200 € sollte ein 23/24“er sein – wichtig ist neben dem Spielen eine gute
> Video-Darstellung und Blickwinkelstabilität – evtl. IPS-Panel?
> (natürlich FullHD – Lautsprecher und WebCam sind nicht wichtig)
> ...


 bis 200€ würd ich noch kein IPS nehmen, sondern lieber ein schnelles und gutes normales Panel, da gibt es viele Monitore zwischen 160-200€ in 24 Zoll




> 3. Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
> ja: GraKa – xfx Radeon 6870 1GB – die würde ich gern wieder verbauen,
> ist 2 Jahre anstandslos gelaufen und musste jetzt in einem anderen Rechner einer Größeren weichen


 Eine AMD 6870 ist an sich aber was "zu schwach" für das, was in Sachen CPU in nem 600€-PC steckt, da würd ich auch zeitnah eine bessere Karte besorgen. RAM oder Festplatten kann Du keine übernehmen?




> opt. Laufwerk: BlueRay-spielen und den Rest brennen


 wozu BluRay? Gute Software + der Aufpreis für BluRay statt nur DVD ist schon so teuer wie ein separater Player, zudem hast Du immer wieder am PC mal Probleme wegen Kopierschutz.


Mit ner SSD wird es nix, da müsstest Du zu sehr bei Leistungs-relevanten Dingen was streichen. Im Anhang mal ein PC, bei dem Du auch übertakten kannst. Wenn Du auf Übertaktbarkeit verzichtest, dann kannst Du als CPU nen i5-3470 nehmen und sparst 30€, beim Board auch 10€, als Kühler reicht dann einer für 15-20€, und wenn Du dann noch statt Bluray nur DVD nimmst, DANN würde eine SSD mit 120GB (ca 80-90€) für die 600€ Budget noch drin sein (ne kleinere würd ich nicht nehmen)


----------



## bmwbleifuss (30. März 2013)

> Eine AMD 6870 ist an sich aber was "zu schwach" für das, was in Sachen CPU in nem 600€-PC steckt, da würd ich auch zeitnah eine bessere Karte besorgen. RAM oder Festplatten kann Du keine übernehmen?



für Simulations und Aufbausspiele würde die Grafikkarte meiner Meinung nach noch ausreichend sein genau was er spielt weis man ja nicht


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

bmwbleifuss schrieb:


> für Simulations und Aufbausspiele würde die Grafikkarte meiner Meinung nach noch ausreichend sein genau was er spielt weis man ja nicht


klar "reicht es aus", aber zu SO einer CPU würde man eher eine schnellere Karte paaren, zumindest in absehbarer Zeit -. dann hat man eben ein Top-System. bzw. die Sim-Spiele, die auf hohen Details mit der Karte noch super laufen, bräuchten wiederum nicht so eine starke CPU


----------



## trial-and-error (3. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ohne Graka ist das ein gutes Budget für den nackten PC
> 
> 
> bis 200€ würd ich noch kein IPS nehmen, sondern lieber ein schnelles und gutes normales Panel, da gibt es viele Monitore zwischen 160-200€ in 24 Zoll
> ...


 
Hallo und Danke für die schnellen Tips,
mit einem AMD-System (Preis-Leistung?) - würden wir da etwas mehr machen können? Die CPUs sind doch dort etwas preiswerter - oder ist beim Spielen eben der Intel DIE Alternative?

Hab noch ne Frage wegens der Angaben bei RAM-Riegeln, ich habe da bei z.B. 1600ern verschiedene Angaben hinsichtlich der Latenzzeiten gefunden 9-9-9... oder 10-10-10... - welche Auswirkungen haben diese Angaben oder kann man das vernachlässigen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

trial-and-error schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für die schnellen Tips,
> mit einem AMD-System (Preis-Leistung?) - würden wir da etwas mehr machen können? Die CPUs sind doch dort etwas preiswerter - oder ist beim Spielen eben der Intel DIE Alternative?


 Wie gesagt: wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm stat der CPU auf dem Bild "nur" einen core i5-3470. Der Kostet ca 170€, und dann kannst Du auch ein Board nehmen, das 10-20€ günstiger ist (H77-Chipsatz). AMD bietet keine CPUs, die für ihren Preis genauso gut wie Intel sind. Lediglich wenn Du sehr günstige suchst, also um die 80-100€, hat AMD für DEN Preis gute CPUs, die sind dann aber auch schlechter als die Intels für 160-200€. Ein core i5 ist ner 100€-AMD-CPU in Spielen um ca 30-50% überlegen, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht "bremst".




> Hab noch ne Frage wegens der Angaben bei RAM-Riegeln, ich habe da bei z.B. 1600ern verschiedene Angaben hinsichtlich der Latenzzeiten gefunden 9-9-9... oder 10-10-10... - welche Auswirkungen haben diese Angaben oder kann man das vernachlässigen?


 das ist egal. Das sind die Latenzen, ein kleinerer Wert als erste Zahl wäre "schneller", aber davon merkst du nix.


----------



## trial-and-error (25. April 2013)

Sooo, nun nach ner kleinen Pause nochmal vielen Dank.
Habe mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und mich nun doch erstmal für ein AMD-System entschieden.

Gehäuse:	Zalmann Z 11 plus
Netzteil:	be quiet! pure power CM L8
Board:	Asus M5A99x PRO R2.0
RAM:	Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
CPU:	AMD FX-6300 3,5MHz
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS10X Optima
Opt-LW:	LiteOn iHES112-115, Blu-ray-Combo
HDD:	Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB
SSD:	Sandisk SSD 2,5" 128 GB

Quelle: Alternate

Bin da jetzt bei ziemlich genau 666,-€ gelandet.
Jaaaaa - ich weis, dass das Board etwas "fett" ist, möchte aber an dieser Stelle mit den Reserven nach "oben" gut aufgestellt sein.
Wenn dann wieder mehr Geld da ist, wird in ne bessere GraKa und mal sehen wegens der CPU investiert und die kann sich dann auf dem Board austoben.


----------



## TMADeviant (25. April 2013)

alternativ
kannst du dir auch den PC anschauen den ich bestellt habe
der kostete 580 ohne SSD
und scheint mit iwie besser


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2013)

trial-and-error schrieb:


> Sooo, nun nach ner kleinen Pause nochmal vielen Dank.
> Habe mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und mich nun doch erstmal für ein AMD-System entschieden.
> 
> Gehäuse: Zalmann Z 11 plus
> ...


naja, also, ich würd da eher nen Intel nehmen. Ein AMD FX-6300 ist aber nicht grad dolle, der ist aber nicht viel besser als ein Intel-Prozessor für 70€ - und wenn du nachrüstest, dann musst Du nen FX der 8000er-Serie nehmen, die den gleichteuren Intels aber unterlegen sind. Und ob das Board 120 oder 80 Euro kostet, macht sich auch nicht bemerkbar

Ich würde eher nen Intel core i5 nehmen und stattdessen auf die SSD verzichten, die für die Leistung eh nix bringt. Kannst Dir ja dann irgendwann mal eine kaufen oder wünschen (Weihnachten). Oder auch SSD drinlassen, aber nen Intel i3-3210 oder so + Board für 100€, dann bist Du beim Budget gleich, kannst aber ne CPU nachrüsten, die in Preis-Leistung stärker als die AMD-CPUs sind - und stromeffizienter


----------



## trial-and-error (26. April 2013)

ja - danke und du hast mich nochmal zum Überlegen gebracht...

wenn(kein AMD und kein ASUS M5... und keine SSD; sondern: Intel + gutes MB [auch I7 oder irgendwas fähig und auf alle Fälle "fast-USB"]; dann: dein Vorschlag [Intel I3oderI5 + Board]) Preis bleibt in etwa gleich???


----------



## trial-and-error (26. April 2013)

gleich mal noch ne Frage hinterher:

Bei den Intel-Boards kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber alle die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, Sockel 1155 Chipsatz Z77, haben einen Grafikausgang.
Haben die Teile ALLE einen Grafik-Chip on board? Gibts das auch ohne - ich hab ja ne eigene - und würde lieber Geld in Leistung investieren. Oder liegt das nur am verbreiteten Z77 Chipsatz?

Bei der Prozessor + Board Auswahl wäre, wenn möglich, eine Übertaktungsmöglichkeit toll )


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

Es ist so, dass einige der CPUs eine Grafikkeinheit haben, und dafür sind dann die Monitorausgänge bei den Boards da. Die Boards selbst haben keinen Grafikchip. Es gibt Chipsätze, die keine Monitoranschlüsse haben, aber aktuell die empfehlenswerten und neuen Chipsätze sind der H77 oder der Z77. Letzterer wäre an sich nur für CPUs "nötig", die man übertakten kann und das auch will. Das sind wiederum nur CPUs mit nem "k" im Namen, also zB i5-3570k oder i7-3770k.

Ich würd - wenn Du beim Budget und der SSD bleiben willst, nen core i3 um die 100€ nehmen, dazu ein Mainboard um die 100€ mit H77 oder Z77 Chipsatz (Z kannst Du natürlich auch dann nehmen, wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst). Falls Du auch die SSD erstmal weglässt, dann nimm ein Z77-Board um die 100€ plus einen i5-3570k, oder ohne Übertakerambitionen einen i5-3470 oder 3570 oder so - die CPUs unterscheiden sich immer nur um 0,1GHz, das merkst Du gar nicht, d.h. wegen 0,1GHz mehr würde ich maximal 10€ Aufpreis zahlen.


Bei Boards sind die von ASRock immer gut bei Preis-Leistung in dem Preisbereich


----------



## trial-and-error (26. April 2013)

Na danke dir und hier ein fast letzter Lösungsvorschlag:

Zalmann Z 11 plus	 60,00 € 
be quiet! pure power CM L8	 70,00 € 
ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Mainboard	 118,00 € 
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit	 58,00 € 
Intel® Core™ i5-3570K, CP	 200,00 € 
Zalman CNPS10X Optima	 25,00 € 
LiteOn iHES112-115, Blu-ray-Combo	 55,00 € 
Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB	 59,00 €


----------



## TMADeviant (27. April 2013)

also ich habe dasselbe gehäuse
und du brauchst da keinen cpu lüfter zu kaufen
deine CPU wird eine dabei haben wenn du die boxed version kaufst
und außerdem hat das gehäuse 5 lüfter
das ding hat dir so kalte luft raus das glaubste nicht


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2013)

trial-and-error schrieb:


> Na danke dir und hier ein fast letzter Lösungsvorschlag:
> 
> Zalmann Z 11 plus 60,00 €
> be quiet! pure power CM L8 70,00 €
> ...




jo, sieht gut aus. Aber willst Du nicht gleich 2TB nehmen? ca 20€ mehr für den doppelten Platz.


----------



## trial-and-error (22. Mai 2013)

Nun ist das Teil endlich bald da (Zalmann konnte den Z11plus nicht liefern) und die nächste Frage steht an:

Ein "Einsteiger-Joystik" wird nachgefragt.
Wieviel müssen wir da anlegen?
Habt ihr ne Empfehlung?

p.s. Danke nochmal für die umfangreiche und geduldige Hilfe )


----------



## trial-and-error (22. Mai 2013)

Noch hinterher:

den hier hab ich gefunden: Speedlink Black Widow
Speedlink Black Widow Flightstick, Joystick

...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Du willst also Flugsimulationen spielen? Der Black Widow ist glaub ich ganz gut für den Preis. Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter Für Flugstunden am PC: 16 Joysticks in der Marktübersicht ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber ich denke auch nicht, dass sich auf dem Joystickmarkt da jetzt soooo viel getan hat


Aber lieber auch zuerst bei den Leuten fragen, die die jeweiligen Games spielen, denn ich meine schonmal gehört zu haben, dass ein Joystick X für das Spiel Y fast unbrauchbar ist, weil ein kleineres Feature fehlt - nicht dass Du wegen 10€ Ersparnis nen Fehlkauf machst.


----------



## trial-and-error (24. Mai 2013)

Danke - ich wusste, ich kann mich auf euch (spez. Herbboy) verlassen )

Wir haben uns erstmal für den "Thrustmaster T-Flight Stick X" entschieden.
Der bekommt in der unter 30€ - Klasse mit die besten Noten.

Mal sehen, ob er hält, was er verspricht.

thx


----------

